

Ask HN: What is a HN-like site for Pharma and Lifesciences? - PierreClement

Hello,<p>Avid HN reader and pharma student here. Can someone please help me by pointing out some HN-like news boards / websites for Pharma / Life-sciences.  Thanks.
======
darkstar999
<http://pharmacy.reddit.com>

<http://biotech.reddit.com>

<http://medicine.reddit.com>

------
rsobota
scicombinator.com

